# Please Read: Property Preservation topic moving to PreservationTalk.com



## Nathan (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Guys,

The Property Preservation topic on Contractor Talk has been so successful it's moving to it's own home at www.PreservationTalk.com. Starting next Monday (if not sooner) all the posts in this section will be exported to www.PreservationTalk.com and the discussions will continue on but with more categories to organize the discussions. 

You will still have access to all your old posts on the new site if you do the following.
1. *Register* on the new site BEFORE we do the export (so do it now!)
2. When you *register* make sure you use the *SAME EMAIL ADDRESS *that you used on contractortalk.com. The username you pick doesn't matter but we will be matching users based on email addresses. You can see what email you used for your account on CT here: http://www.contractortalk.com/profile.php?do=editpassword 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone over there.
Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Need to get it a phone app then. Only reason I can be active here is the phone app on the go. Going to a website is too clunky.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Swift the mods are twisting Nathan's arm. 


He said hes going to work on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Yea, I'm going to speed up the process. It takes a bit to get it built and approved by Apple but I'll get working on it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nathan I thought the app here was some thing that vbulletin put out.

Am I wrong?


You might also look into Tapatalk for preservation talk. 
I've got the premium software for a one time 2.99 fee.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Yea, I'm going to speed up the process. It takes a bit to get it built and approved by Apple but I'll get working on it.


Don't forget about us Droid users  . I'm a mixed bag, have an iPad but a Droid phone. PresTalk works OK on the web but definitely much more simple on the app.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Nathan I thought the app here was some thing that vbulletin put out.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> ...


Not the correct version of vBulletin. 
ForumRunner creates the apps and I'm sure he wants to keep all his sites on the same page.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

The app will be for Android and iPhone. The android apps get released faster since there is no approval required. I'll get on it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

angus242 said:


> Not the correct version of vBulletin.
> ForumRunner creates the apps and I'm sure he wants to keep all his sites on the same page.







I think I'm more confused than before. Oh well, whats new??? :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't be. Basically, you guys will get the same kind of app as CT. That's all you need to understand :laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

angus242 said:


> Don't be. Basically, you guys will get the same kind of app as CT. That's all you need to understand :laughing:






phew, my stress level just went down


:laughing: :clap:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

From a mod view, you will like the app (if you have a smart phone). It's real easy to use :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a dumb ass phone.


My wife says its all in the operator, not the phone.

Thanks for the support honey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

It says Im already registered on the new site... ( I signed in just fine ) does this mean I wont have any problems with my posts transferring?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> It says Im already registered on the new site... ( I signed in just fine ) does this mean I wont have any problems with my posts transferring?


Just make sure your emails match in these two places.

http://www.contractortalk.com/profile.php?do=editpassword
http://www.preservationtalk.com/profile.php?do=editpassword

If they do you will be fine. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

So.. Monday we meet at the new site right? Andwhen will the app for that site be available?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I have a dumb ass phone.
> 
> 
> My wife says its all in the operator, not the phone.
> ...


my tells me the same thing:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

It took us a little longer than we thought but we are almost ready now. LAST CALL to register on PT so you can claim your posts.

Thanks.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't realize the entire Preservation Forum was moving to PT. I thought it was going to run in tandem with CT.

Just logged in and was told I didn't have sufficient permission to access the forum at CT. That's how I set my bookmark up so I didn't have to go through several screens when I log in.

So I take it there's no longer a separate forum at CT for Preservation? If not, did all the posts/topics move over here?

Linda


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Its all over here Linda.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Its all over here Linda.


I see that now. lol........ see what happens you don't log on for a couple days or read every single post? 

Linda


----------

